# rubber stamp labels



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Has anyone else wished they could just rubber stamp their labels? I would love it! The only thing I would need is a permanent ink in black and one in white. I could buy the stamps from a printing place in a nearby town, and I wouldnt' need many, since all my shirts have the same label, except for the size. Anyone ever tried this, or know of an ink that would work? Anyone interested in developing such an ink?!

Paintergirl


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Go to Office Max and ask for a fabric stamp. I posted about the one I did but I can't find it. I'll keep looking.http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t66285.html



here is my post


----------



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks, Dave. I'll be watching for that info. There's an Office Max close to my work. I'll call them tomorrow.

Paintergirl


----------



## ericgarcia57 (Aug 13, 2008)

did this ever work out guys????


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

They have been working great for me.


----------



## ericgarcia57 (Aug 13, 2008)

does it look good or at least decent? also where did you find the ink at?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

ericgarcia57 said:


> does it look good or at least decent? also where did you find the ink at?


Yes it looks good and the complete set comes from Office Max


----------



## ericgarcia57 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks im gonna try it out...


----------



## ericgarcia57 (Aug 13, 2008)

i went to office max they didnt have any idea what i was talking about can u give me more info on the product. so i can try to explain it to them thanks...


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

One place I have found since seeing Dave's post and researching further was stampin.com. They have some really cute designs for apparel and they also have the fabric ink. Hope this helps


----------



## ericgarcia57 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks ill try it


----------



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'll definitely look into this. I am finishing some shirts for a show on Saturday and I'm printing everything on jetwear dark and hand ironing it on. Gonna be a long evening...

Paintergirl


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I will get you the phone # and employees name of the Office Max I used.


----------

